# BUDD RDC car acquired for passenger service



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to the Kate Shelley Division meet on Nov. 1st in Boone, IA. and happened to pick up about the only G-scale item there for sale. It is an Aristo-craft BUDD RDC car. It will serve as passenger service on my railroad.
The body is polished extruded aluminum, Ball bearings on all axles and gear boxes, All wheel drive, Directional headlights and marker lights, Radio control or DCC ready, DCC port and dummy plug, Battery power ready, Sound ready, New smoke system and Interior lighting.
I ran it on the CIGRS club layout that was set up at the show and it ran very well. I also got a good buy on it for $160.00.
Here are a couple pictures on my layout.

















Leon


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I always had a soft spot for RDCs. It's ashame they don't come in a shorty version.

Maybe I'll have to find one that needs some work and put it into the shrinkosmotron.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon,

I also like the RDC, and have recently decided to get one when the new RDC-3s show up. Perfect for when you want to run a train but don't have time to put out a loco and cars. (Like when you are wielding a 1 year old).

Mark


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 11/02/2008 9:30 PM
I always had a soft spot for RDCs. It's ashame they don't come in a shorty version.

Maybe I'll have to find one that needs some work and put it into the shrinkosmotron.



You mean like this?


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey , put that on a FA/U25 motor block , and it would sell maybe like EGGliners , well maybe it would .










Your Bud looks great leonpete , I would have one if I had the curves for them .


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete was talking about that idea. It'd be called a Breadliner because it looks like a loaf of bread. Then, all you'd need is some milk, and you could have the perfect snow fighting train (bread, milk and eggs).


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd consider a Breadliner for my portable layout!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like this was once a Long Island Railroad RDC. The orange end doors are the same as one I have. It is also missing the safety chains across the door openings. I put fluorescent lighting in mine along with a sound system. Everyone really enjoys seeing it run.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 
Your right, it is a Long Island Railroad RDC, undecorated. I just checked the box and there are no safety chains for the doors. It does have a bag of extra traction tires. What sound system did you install in the RDC?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 11/03/2008 7:02 AM
Posted By Madman on 11/02/2008 9:30 PM
I always had a soft spot for RDCs. It's ashame they don't come in a shorty version.

Maybe I'll have to find one that needs some work and put it into the shrinkosmotron.



You mean like this?



























That's it ! Perfectamundo !![/b]
[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two of these in the C&NW road name. I installed Phoenix sounds in both and sound great. Also removed the traction tires as I get tired of replacing. When QSI gets a sound for these I then will replace the sound boards. Later RJD


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually had a Soundtraxx Alco system lying around and used it. It is not a true RDC sound like Phoenix has, but it does provide some sound. I enclosed the speaker in a foam box to direct all the sound out of the body and up through the radiator enclosure on the roof.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have tracking problems, one fix is to swap the traction tires out for solid wheels. The loco tends to run better, with even pulling power between the axles, in my opinion. You can buy a set of traction-tire-less wheels from Aristo. 

I believe the part numbers are on my page: *http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-35/aristo-motive-power-mainmenu-72/rdc-mainmenu-78*

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The Art num is ART 29139.







Later RJD


----------

